# Got a moment?



## Texsus86

Dear forum family, 
I wanted to take a moment and just pass along a few things that I just needed to brain dump. First I have said how wonderful falling like Alice through wonderland it is for me to have found this gem of knowledge and expertise. Been awhile since I felt like such a noob, but I really do enjoy it. 
I started this journey into the world of tech blind and with nothing but a dose of ADHD and the love of figuring out how stuff works. During the last 2 years an idea took root in my heart and has become my passion and I believe alot more in some ways. I lost a friend very dear to me a few months ago, and today was a day I couldn't help but sit in the middle of the machines we built and miss him to the bottom of my soul. 
I know I have just met you , and I don't mean to cast a shadow over the richness of what y'all have built, I just want to give you measure of what I mean when I say thank you. I just didn't know where else to turn, so I decided I would make a fool of myself and grieve a bit in the company of the people who would appreciate and understand what I'm building to honor his memory, and to help answer a question I couldn't find an answer to. 
The last day before my friend passed into the coma that eventually took his life, he drove around for 3 hours in a daze when his pacemaker stopped working along with most of his cognitive function. He got in a wreck, and caused a riot of road rage all while surrounded by some of the most advanced technology we've ever had personally available. But not one time, did anyone, or anything ask if he was okay or had the ability to read the data available to realize he was in trouble. That was the event that turned on the lightbulb, and how I ended up here.
So thank you, for paying it forward, for your hunger, your passion, your understanding, and more importantly for giving the answers to those in need. And from me, for giving me a gift you had no idea you were providing me, the pieces to help finish the puzzle I started, and to use the last few things I have left from my friend and build something amazing to honor his life. 
I hope that if you made it this far, you would take a moment to remember how you got here, who you do it for, and also take a moment to make a memory with those you love. There is peace and prosperity coming, and I feel it's important to stop and remind people that we are not operating on hope for our future, but on the promise that we have actually got the means of achieving it. Here's to finally breaking free of the steam age, to solving Tesla, Einstein, Hawkins, and of course Gene Roddenberry. 


With thanks as I sit quietly back in my corner,
Texsus


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm very sorry for your loss. It's always difficult to lose someone who is dear to you and it makes it even more tragic when it's under circumstances such as what you described. Perhaps it could have all been avoided if someone has been more observant of a person in distress who was in dire need of help. 

This place is a sanctuary of peace, friendship and understanding for many, myself included. After almost 20 years, it's become a second home to me and I would miss it so much if it were ever to go offline. But I know that won't happen any time soon or hopefully ever.


----------



## Gr3iz

Cookie, right there with you!

The people here mean a lot to me! I've gotten to know a few of them very well! They've helped through adversity and celebrated the good times. As Karen said, this place has become a second home to me as well.

In addition to the tech support side of things, essentially the bread and butter of the site, there are other areas where you can really get to know the other users. Some really great people here!


----------



## RT

Texsus86 said:


> I hope that if you made it this far, you would take a moment to remember how you got here, who you do it for, and also take a moment to make a memory with those you love.


Tex, you've said some things there in way I wish I'd said them, or rather expressed in an equally eloquent manner.
I see you've joined but recently, but already you have seen the heart of this community.
You addressed this as "Dear forum family...' 

And you weren't shy with expressing your feelings and experience.
I know that can be difficult.
Thanks for putting your heart on your sleeve and trusting this community to support you, tech wise and other wise.... esp other wise 

It's hard to ask for help, but here help is freely offered


----------

